# What's the Catch?



## SuckLead

Ok, I haven't heard any complaints about the XD yet, any of them. It is looking like the perfect handgun, and I can tell you this: we can't keep the damn things on the shelf. We sold six of them in under a week and that was a slow week.

So what's the catch? Someone be honest with me here. I'm trying to find out as much as I can on any handguns I am selling, and want to be honest with people. So what do you _not_ like about XDs? I know at least most of the good stuff, I want some dirt now, too. Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I do not have 1 - But, I have read a lot of rusting complaints even among XD fanatics on the XD forum. And, for now, only the 45 XD has the new melonite finish. They are supposed to phase it into the other models as well -- but from what the consensus is on the XD forum, that has not occurred yet. I've also read about some locking block issues and some people with peening issues. Although to be fair - every gun company makes a few lemons.

And, I've even seen some people complaining lately about peening on Glocks. I was a bit surprised about that...

I'm not an XD fan myself, but it seems that everyone is crazy about them

Last Nov, I almost bought a green XD new at the Houston gunshow for $385. That was a GREAT deal. Now, they have raised the price of the guns, though. They are about at the same price of a Glock now.


----------



## Baldy

The one and only I shot is very easy to bring back on target, and the fire power is great. It's dead on at 30' to 40'. I know the gun can reach out farther, but my old eyes will not. This was the 5" barrel model. If I was in the market for another plastic gun I think it would be the XD.


----------



## Alpacino

what's locking block? and what's peening? I just bought my xd-45 and by the way shipwreck thanks for all your help with the info on my past thread. But my gun supposedly according to the serial number was produced/manufactured/shipped in September. So would mine have the new melonite finishing or is it something I would have to call about again?


----------



## Guest

*Since March of this year....*

*...all XD's have the melonite finish...don't know if yours has it? Call SA, and they can tell you by Serial #. As for why they are selling like hot cakes? It's a great weapon...we just see the reviews here in America, but reviews in Europe, Asia, and Australia call the HS 2000 (which is what they are called outside the USA) the most significant new pistol since the advent of the 1911. Many say that the XD borrows from other pistol designs...I say they improved on some...the 1911 style grip, the SIG take down lever, the H&K style barrel, improved ergonomics and magazine capacity over the Glock...in time, the XD will be what all other pistol manufacturers will want to be.:smt1099 *


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, people on the XD forum are still saying otherwise about the melonite - its said that only the 45 has it. That being said - I don't have one, but I go there pretty much everyday (I used to pwn a Springfield 1911, so thats why I got into the habit of going to the site - they also talk about other Springfield products).

As for peening - Its where the metal bends in a "peeling" fashing. - usually on the edges - quite often where the slide and barrel meet. I once had a Colt 380 that peened on the slide where the slide stop caught it.


----------



## Guest

*Nope............*



Shipwreck said:


> Well, people on the XD forum are still saying otherwise about the melonite - its said that only the 45 has it. That being said - I don't have one, but I go there pretty much everyday (I used to pwn a Springfield 1911, so thats why I got into the habit of going to the site - they also talk about other Springfield products).
> 
> As for peening - Its where the metal bends in a "peeling" fashing. - usually on the edges - quite often where the slide and barrel meet. I once had a Colt 380 that peened on the slide where the slide stop caught it.


...read the forums carefully....e-mails from SA, and several posts show that ALL XD's now come in melonite...those on the market that don't, are just NOS...even the SA website states as such...


----------



## Todd

I've got an XD40 Service model and love it. The thing eats any ammo I feed it without a hiccup, it shoots accurately, and the ergonomics are great. Even though the prices are increasing, I still think it's one of the best values on the market today. I'm in the market for a smaller CCW gun and the XD40SC is definitely on the short list (although the Walther P99C also has my eye). 

The only complaint I have heard is the rust, which I have never experienced. But I do clean and oil my gun every week, whether it has been fired or not, so that may be the deciding factor there.


----------



## propellerhead

The only thing I don't like about the XD is the lack of a subcompact (3-inch) .45ACP.


----------



## KingAirDriver

I've got the Subcomp in 9mm and I haven't regretted it once. It's a fun little gun to shoot, and incredibly easy to maintain. It fits my hand well, and it much more accurate for me than either my Beretta or my 1911.

I just took my wife shooting a week ago and brought along my XD and my Beretta 96. We also rented one of those little .38 snubbies ("Airlight", or wtf they call it) for my wife...her decision "Because it's cute." Well, I knew she wouldn't like the .38 and I was right. She put about 3 rounds thru it and then asked to try my XD. I wish I could've seen the look on my face when she wanted to trade!! :smt022 "You mean I've gotta shoot the other 47 rds thru that .38?! NOOOOO!!!!" That was a sad moment. Anyway, back on track, she LOVED the XD! She didn't want to put it down! Now I'm looking for another 9mm because she'll be shooting the XD from now on most likely. :smt071


----------



## Rustycompass

*yep*



Todd said:


> I've got an XD40 Service model and love it. The thing eats any ammo I feed it without a hiccup, it shoots accurately, and the ergonomics are great. Even though the prices are increasing, I still think it's one of the best values on the market today.
> 
> The only complaint I have heard is the rust, which I have never experienced. But I do clean and oil my gun every week, whether it has been fired or not, so that may be the deciding factor there.


~ what he said ... only I have a service 45 .....


----------



## Guest

well there ya go Sucklead...not many complaints. I have the XD 45 service and its great...my finish is good...although I clean Once a week and after every range trip. But its a bad ass gun...thats why you can't keep them in stock. Nothing like firing 14 rounds of 45acp in about 7 seconds! WOW:mrgreen: damn I love this gun!


----------



## SuckLead

Well, I asked because customers are starting to think I'm pulling one over on them. I give them the pros and cons to just about every gun (I even found pros about guns I hate! Go me!) but I am lacking on the XD. With the price going up it's making me look like a used car sales person. LOL! 

Now a number of months ago someone was saying something about their XD45 not feeding well after a certain amount of rounds (it was over 1000) and he took a hammer to it to fix the issue. I assume this is the peening, but that was the only complaint I have heard yet.

I do hope the price doesn't go up too much because a huge draw, at least in this area, is the price of the gun even with all the goodies they give you with the gun (even the ones that come with the light already are well priced).


----------



## Mike Barham

I hate to interrupt the XD love fest, but:

1. The bore axis is high, which increases muzzle flip compared to designs that sit lower in the hand.

2. The trigger reset is long, which slows speed of accurate rapid fire compared to designs with shorter resets.

3. When detail stripped, some parts can apparently be put in backwards on reassembly. The gun will go back together, but won't function.

It's a good gun, but far from perfect. It's worth the money, but the bore axis and trigger will eventually frustrate skilled practical/defensive shooters because they won't be able to shoot to their potential. There are reasons you mainly see 1911s and Glocks in the holsters of really serious shooters - low bore axis and short trigger reset.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Rustycompass

Hey Mike,
I just have to ask ... Are you on the "Glock payroll"...? :smt043


----------



## Shipwreck

rustycompass said:


> Hey Mike,
> I just have to ask ... Are you on the "Glock payroll"...? :smt043


Apparently 

Seriously - U will see that everyone is super passionate about their fav gun brand - whether it be Glock, a 1911, an XD, or a Walther...

Religion and gun brands can start wars


----------



## Todd

Shipwreck said:


> Apparently
> 
> Seriously - U will see that everyone is super passionate about their fav gun brand - whether it be Glock, a 1911, an XD, or a *Walther..*.
> 
> Religion and gun brands can start wars


I didn't know there was someone on this board that is partial to Walthers. Hmmm ..... I wonder who that might be? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham

rustycompass said:


> Hey Mike,
> I just have to ask ... Are you on the "Glock payroll"...? :smt043


Ha! I wish!

In all seriousness, I still think the Glock and the 1911 are the best defensive pistols out there. The HK P7 is awesome, but expensive and hard to find. Low bore axis and short trigger reset make a difference to shooters who are able to shoot close to a gun's design limits. I hate watching a gun flip way up and I hate a long reset because they both slow my splits. My splits with Glocks and 1911 are about .10-.15 faster than high bore axis/long reset guns.

I grant that most people aren't this serious. But I see very few XDs in the holsters of really serious shooters. The only one that pops immediately to mind is Rob Leatham, but of course he works for Springfield.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Rustycompass

Shipwreck said:


> Apparently
> 
> Seriously - U will see that everyone is super passionate about their fav gun brand - whether it be Glock, a 1911, an XD, or a Walther...
> 
> Religion and gun brands can start wars


~ yeah, just messing with him cause he often slips a "Glock reference" in on his posts . I don't own one but I always hear good things about them.
But Mr. Gaston Glock should hire Mike for a REP they both would do well...:smt043


----------



## Rustycompass

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Ha! I wish!
> I grant that most people aren't this serious. But I see very few XDs in the holsters of really serious shooters. The only one that pops immediately to mind is Rob Leatham, but of course he works for Springfield.


~ Hey Mike, just yankin' your chain alittle ... you bring great posts to the table..:smt023


----------



## scooter

rustycompass said:


> ~ Hey Mike, just yankin' your chain alittle ... you bring great posts to the table..:smt023


Well now I dunno
Saw a new Glock ad tutherday,went like this

GLOCK ,for those that just cant afford a quality firearm.

Betcha I catch some caca for this one huh?:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead

scooter said:


> GLOCK ,for those that just cant afford a quality firearm.


*falls off chair laughing hysterically... gasping for breath* I'm ok now! Thanks, gonna use that one in the next little hate fest we have at work towards each other's chosen carry gun.


----------



## SuckLead

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I hate to interrupt the XD love fest, but:
> 
> 1. The bore axis is high, which increases muzzle flip compared to designs that sit lower in the hand.
> 
> 2. The trigger reset is long, which slows speed of accurate rapid fire compared to designs with shorter resets.
> 
> 3. When detail stripped, some parts can apparently be put in backwards on reassembly. The gun will go back together, but won't function.
> 
> It's a good gun, but far from perfect. It's worth the money, but the bore axis and trigger will eventually frustrate skilled practical/defensive shooters because they won't be able to shoot to their potential. There are reasons you mainly see 1911s and Glocks in the holsters of really serious shooters - low bore axis and short trigger reset.


Thanks! Gonna hit the range with one sometime this week and check especially for these issues (including the break down). Nice to have something to give them other than "this gun is so wonderful" especially when it's not really my chosen brand. Knew there was something in there!


----------



## Rustycompass

scooter said:


> Well now I dunno
> Saw a new Glock ad tutherday,went like this GLOCK ,for those that just cant afford a quality firearm. :smt043
> 
> Betcha I catch some caca for this one huh?:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 if not.... your missing a good chance :smt043


----------



## Guest

SuckLead said:


> Thanks! Gonna hit the range with one sometime this week and check especially for these issues (including the break down). Nice to have something to give them other than "this gun is so wonderful" especially when it's not really my chosen brand. Knew there was something in there!


Don't do that SUCKLEAD....I don't think Mike own an XD or has shot one enough to know...first off the muzzle flip on my XD45 is not bad at all....don't know what he is talking about...2nd....only a dumb ass could put the 3 main pieces of XD back together wrong...if thats to hard...he has no reason to own a pistol...and as for no serious shooters carring a XD....like Mike said " Rob Leatham" enough said. Oh and as for the trigger...if unloading 14 rounds of .45acp in less than about 3 seconds is not fast enough for ya...whateva. THE GUN ROCKS!


----------



## SuckLead

Well, personally, I'm not buying one. I don't have any gun money right now, and when I do there are others in line first, most of which are long guns. But I sell a truck load of them at work and want to stop sounding like a used car salesman. I have to hand people some cons with the pros or they think I am pulling their leg. So I'm fishing for cons. LOL!


----------



## scooter

SuckLead said:


> Well, personally, I'm not buying one. I don't have any gun money right now, and when I do there are others in line first, most of which are long guns. But I sell a truck load of them at work and want to stop sounding like a used car salesman. I have to hand people some cons with the pros or they think I am pulling their leg. So I'm fishing for cons. LOL!


Well we got an ex-con workin' where I do.............:goofy: :goofy: :goofy:


----------



## Mike Barham

wickedXD said:


> Don't do that SUCKLEAD....I don't think Mike own an XD or has shot one enough to know...first off the muzzle flip on my XD45 is not bad at all....don't know what he is talking about...2nd....only a dumb ass could put the 3 main pieces of XD back together wrong...if thats to hard...he has no reason to own a pistol...and as for no serious shooters carring a XD....like Mike said " Rob Leatham" enough said. Oh and as for the trigger...if unloading 14 rounds of .45acp in less than about 3 seconds is not fast enough for ya...whateva. THE GUN ROCKS!


Ahem. Well, I'll try not to take this too personally. Addressing the points here, if only to save my own credibility:

1. I do not own an XD. I have no desire to own one, either. However, my civilian job grants me the opportunity to examine (and often shoot) new guns, quite honestly, way before anyone else on this board. I have shot XDs in full size and compact configurations in 9mm, .40, and .45 ACP.

2. I don't know if "wickedXD" owns a shot timer. I do. I use it about like I use paper targets - for evaluation of practically every gun I shoot. I time splits (you know what splits are, wickedXD, and you time yours, right?) as a measure of the "shootability" of a given gun design. Muzzle flip on XDs is more than, say, Glocks and 1911s. This is simply a result of the design, with the higher bore axis - simple physics and leverage. 14 rounds in three seconds is okay - it's not great, if that's what you're thinking - you're probably running about .12-.15 splits. I assume you did this with a shot timer, right? You should be able tell us your exact splits. What distance were you shooting at, and what were your hits like? Just unloading the gun and making noise doesn't count. Only good hits count. WickedXD, if you have a shot timer, please run a Bill Drill with your XD .45 and post your time. You do know what a Bill Drill is, right? (If not, you can always Google it.)

3. Perhaps wickedXD doesn't know the difference between field stripping and detail stripping. Note that in my post I said DETAIL strip, not field strip. I don't appreciate being implicitly called a dumb ass, by the way. Go back and read my post before you type insulting crap, wickedXD, and work on your reading comprehension.

4. Rob Leatham works for Springfield and is paid by them. I don't think anyone on the forum would expect me to carry a Bianchi holster when I work for Galco, and it is stupid to think that Rob would be seen shooting something other than a Springfield product when they are paying him, for God's sake. Nothing against Rob (we actually live in the same town, and I see him in the grocery store occasionally), he's just doing his job.

5. As for me not knowing what I am talking about, I'll let my posts stand on their own merits. I don't want to start a war of shooting credentials, but I think mine are pretty decent, between training, competition, the military, and my civilian (gun industry) job. I'll be very happy to post my qualifications, wickedXD, if you'll post yours.

6. Anytime anyone on the internet claims a given gun "ROCKS," you can be pretty sure they don't have too much experience with other guns. All guns have their strengths and weaknesses, and the XD has its share. So does the Glock, the 1911, HK, Beretta, and every other gun on the planet.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck

U make valid points Mike.

I've gone thru so many gun brands in the past 5 years before I found what works for me best. 

Now, I've travelled backwards in time when using my P99 and a shot timer   :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

Here are two threads I came across this morning about the cracked locking blocks that I mentioned before. 1 of them has some pics mixed in on various pages...

http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13902

http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24423&page=2


----------



## Guest

Ok Mike...settle down. I was insulting you in any way...I meant dumbass as in people who can't take something apart...and put it back together the same way. If you can't then...hey you a "dumbass". I have shot lot of different guns...and I'm simply telling you the muzzle flip is not bad at all....then again I have forearms like Popeye...and can one handed shoot my 18"Mossy with 3" (00) buckshot with minimal muzzle flip. So those that have weak wrists...maybe it might be a problem. And yeah I'm a younger guy...so my slang is THE GUN ROCKS! Don't own a trigger timer or any other geeky equipment...all I need is my fast draw and "I WILL KILL YA BEFORE YOU GET A SHOT OFF!" attitude. But hey thats me. 2nd don't care what qualifications you have or were you work. Don't make much difference to me personally. It's all on how you view a good weapon. If you wanna see my qualifications....call me out.


Galco lol...a cheap ass uncle mikes holster is better. :smt022


----------



## Mike Barham

wickedXD said:


> Ok Mike...settle down. I was insulting you in any way...I meant dumbass as in people who can't take something apart...and put it back together the same way. If you can't then...hey you a "dumbass". I have shot lot of different guns...and I'm simply telling you the muzzle flip is not bad at all....then again I have forearms like Popeye...and can one handed shoot my 18"Mossy with 3" (00) buckshot with minimal muzzle flip. So those that have weak wrists...maybe it might be a problem. And yeah I'm a younger guy...so my slang is THE GUN ROCKS! Don't own a trigger timer or any other geeky equipment...all I need is my fast draw and "I WILL KILL YA BEFORE YOU GET A SHOT OFF!" attitude. But hey thats me. 2nd don't care what qualifications you have or were you work. Don't make much difference to me personally. It's all on how you view a good weapon. If you wanna see my qualifications....call me out.
> 
> Galco lol...a cheap ass uncle mikes holster is better. :smt022


Bwaaaa-haaa-haaa! I'll just let this silliness, like the ridiculous shotgun stunt, speak for itself.

I guess items that let shooters objectively analyze improvement (like, say, targets and shot timers) are just geek gear, along with good holsters . I'm not sure how one determines a draw is "fast" if one lacks the ability to time it, unless it's so "fast" that it can be timed with a wristwatch. I know exactly how fast (or slow) my draw is.

When you gain some experience, "wickedXD," perhaps you'll see things differently. If you're ever in Arizona, look me up. I'm sure I'd greatly enjoy a range trip with you, and I'm very sure I could arrange for both of us to shoot in an IDPA or IPSC match.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KingAirDriver

Can't we all just.....get along? :mrgreen: 

Arguing over the Internet is like winning the Special Olympics... even if you win, you're still retarded.


----------



## kansas45

I have ran 4000+ rounds through my XD45 Tactical since I bought it new in mid-march. The muzzle flip is hardley a issue (with me at least) I didn't like the trigger take-up or pull & I felt it could be a little crisper. A trip to my local gunsmith fixed that right up. It is crisp & clean. The take up is respectable & the 4lb pull is just right for me. I am very happy with this pistol. I would like to change the grips but it is out of the question with this type of firearm. I tried scateboard tape but didn't like it too much. I'll find something I like someday, but for now I'll just use it as it is. It really isn't much of a problem.


----------



## OrangeSkies

Compared to my little .380 Walther PPK/S or my .45 ACP Colt 1991, the muzzle flip on my .45 Tactical XD is virtually nonexistant. I know that's not a fair comparison, but worth mentioning anyway.

The XD has replaced all 9 of my other handguns and has become my carry weapon of choice, despite whatever "faults" others may have found with it.


----------



## XDstasy

Good and bad in everything, as they say. I love my .40 Service. Feel & ergonomics are good for me, recoil is well within handgun tolerances, it takes down perfectly, it comes with cool stuff and you really can't argue with the price. I've always been a rifle guy (hunting, targets, Marine Corps), so my experience with other handguns is limited; perhaps with more, I could see getting a trigger job on it, I've heard of some not liking it's pull.


----------



## jeepgirl

i love mine, although i had a light film of rust form on the slide once, easily came off and has not returned...after reading this thread though i'm extremely paranoid about this cracked block issue....(whatever the block is haha)


----------



## noproblem5671

*This stuff is hilarious*

This stuff is hilarious.

The post was a request for criticism of the gun. We shouldn't shoot down any viewpoint that isn't based on false information rather than individual experience.

One criticism I've seen is that they don't have a model with a manual safety. I just bought the XD45 tactical and I isn't a carry gun for me so the grip safety is just fine for my needs, but even though an external safety may not be necessary for safe carry it make a lot of people uncomfortable not to have one.

My own experience is that I get as much or more muzzle flip on a Glock than the XD. I would add that if the XD trigger reset etc... is not competion ready that is ok. For one trigers that are really touchy are scary to people with less experience. I've had it happen before where I shoot two shots in rapid succession with the second round being unintentional. If the gun moves much during recoil competion ready triggers can be dangerous for undertrained shooters in defensive situations.

My impression from what I read ( I am not a competetive shooter ) is that a large number of competitive shooters have trigger work done to tune it to their liking.

Mike at Galco:

Do you feel the XD trigger could have trigger work done to bring it up to the level you demand from your guns or is there a design problem that would prevent such tuning?

I'm surprised SA would have Rob Leatham using the XD. I'd have thought that they would be using him to sell more of those $3000 "Leatham Legend" 1911s.


----------



## Spartan

Well, here's the dirt on this gun... and in it, around it, though it, etc...

http://springfield-armory.primediaoutdoors.com/SPstory11.html


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Only good hits count. WickedXD, if you have a shot timer, please run a Bill Drill with your XD .45 and post your time. You do know what a Bill Drill is, right? (If not, you can always Google it.)


Some advice for the people (like me) who have no idea what a bill drill is, and decide to google it.....*DO NOT*, under any circumstances, click on a link titled _Drill Bill Vol. 1_, it is not, I repeat *NOT*, an instructional video on shooting techniques... :smt076


----------



## jeepgirl

Spartan said:


> Well, here's the dirt on this gun... and in it, around it, though it, etc...
> 
> http://springfield-armory.primediaoutdoors.com/SPstory11.html


Good read, thanks for posting.


----------



## XDstasy

Those tests make mine look better and better


----------



## noproblem5671

*Acticle by Clint Smith*

Clint Smith wrote an article about handgun tactics in a recent handgun magazine. He thinks the XD, Les Bear 1911, and S&W model 20 are the three best defense guns going in their respective categories.

On the criticism side he did iterate the same complaint that Mike at Galco put up in that the trigger reset is long.

I've also read more to indicate it's possible to have trigger work done to tune that to a specific users liking.

Personally I didn't notice any issue with the trigger reset of coarse I'm not used to guns with very short resets other than my 1911, but that is a custom gun.


----------

